# Sky Archery? ? Introduces the TDX 17? and TDX 15? Risers



## HotStove (Dec 10, 2006)

*Sky Archery™ – Introduces the TDX 17” and TDX 15” Risers*

*Sky Archery™ – “Sky’s The Limit”
Made in the USA*

BRIGHTON, Michigan – Sky Archery™, a leading manufacturer of high performance, high quality Recurve and Longbows for the bow hunter and the target & field shooter introduces the new TDX 17” and TDX 15” machined aluminum risers. These risers combined with either the Sky I.L.F. recurve or I.L.F. longbow limbs offer a bow like no other.

The Sky TDX 17” Riser with Harmonic Dampers (by MATHEWS) offers archers outstanding performance. Machined out of high quality 6061-T6 aluminum weighing only 1.7 lbs, this riser is designed by a bow hunter for bow hunters. The double plunger holes allow shooting either off the shelf or an elevated rest. The built in tracer nock magnet lights up the lighted nocks. The harmonic dampers are designed into the riser and tuned to absorb a significant portion of the residual energy while it is still in the bow, before it can reach the archer. The result is a bow that is smoother and more pleasurable to shoot.

The Sky TDX 15” Riser with standard I.L.F. limbs makes a 56”, 58” or 60” length bow. Like the TDX 17” Riser, the TDX 15” Riser is crafted out of high quality 6061-T6 aluminum; making it lighter, faster and more versatile. True center shot, you can shoot off the shelf with fingers or you can add an elevated rest, sight, stabilizer, plunger or drop-away rest. 

Both Sky TDX Risers are available in Lost Camo Film Dip (by MATHEWS) as well as Black Carbon Fiber Film Dip. The TDX 17” also comes in Anodized Black, Green, or Red finish and the TDX 15” is also available in Anodized Black finish. 

Sky Archery also offers a range of I.L.F. limbs. 

Keep watching www.SkyArchery.com for our new target risers and limbs.

About Sky Archery™
Sky Archery is a leading manufacturer of high performance, high quality Recurve and Longbows for the bow hunter and the target & field shooter. We use modern, cutting-edge technology to ensure quality, craftsmanship, and performance. 

Out mission is to build for the future on the foundation of the past by combining Jim Belcher’s 50 years of archery experience with the legacy of SKY Archery founded by Earl Hoyt Jr. in 1989.

For more information about Sky Archery products, ask your local dealer or visit www.SkyArchery.com (dealer inquires call John @ 810-923-7994).


----------



## HotStove (Dec 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

TTT
Congrats to Jim Belcher for breathing new life into Sky Archery. It sat in idle hands for far too long. :thumbs_up


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

I second that.


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

ttt


----------



## michigan ken (Mar 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HotStove (Dec 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## michigan ken (Mar 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sky Bow*

My husband just got his in last week. 

We saw them at the Mathews Show.

What a great bow... 

Had some recurve shooters come in the other day and when they saw the bow..Well, let's just say ..their bows were so jealous they ran out into the road and threw themselves in front of on-coming traffic.
:wink::angel:


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

You have any particulars on the hubbies bow? Model/lenth/limbs etc?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Sky Bow*

here's what the invoice says:

Sky TD X 17"- metal riser Lost Camo, RH, Wood Grip (High)
ILF XGM Limbs- 45# Recurve, Glass with maple Core, Lost Camo, Medium

Does this help??


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

ttt


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

XForce Girl said:


> here's what the invoice says:
> 
> Sky TD X 17"- metal riser Lost Camo, RH, Wood Grip (High)
> ILF XGM Limbs- 45# Recurve, Glass with maple Core, Lost Camo, Medium
> ...


Sure does.


----------



## HotStove (Dec 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)




----------



## MACHXKING (Jul 27, 2006)

*Awsome*

If you shoot this bow you will not want to keep shooting the bow you own now. No stacking, No recoil, No vibration(harmonic dampeners built in). Over 200fps, Axis camo 400 with 100gr, 426gr total wt, 6 3" feathers, and 47lb at 29". I don't know if i shoot better with it but I'm better looking holding it. 

If you now shoot a Compound, this thing will make you want to go back to Recurves. This is the first recurve I've had in 27 years, as this thing put the fun back into shooting recurves and plan on hunting with it this fall.

Jim Belcher can custom make this thing *any way you want* with any type of limb material you want. All I can say is AWSOME.
If anyone want's to try it stop by the shop and give it a go.


----------



## Marksman56 (Aug 27, 2013)

I want one


----------

